# How to pack beach chairs



## Janis (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh my, procrastination has caused a bit of a problem. I need to transport two beach chairs on the plane. In the past, I have travelled with just one chair so I duct taped it closed and sent it through with the luggage.

But this year, we have two chairs ... and maybe an umbrella. So..... I'm looking for an alternative to my past packing method.

I have been unable to find an inexpensive suitcase in the retail stores near me that can hold the chairs. The suitcase needs to be at least 29" x 24"

I don't need anything fancy - really just a zip around nylon carrying case so that the chairs stay together.

Can anyone offer a suggestion on what I can use to transport the chairs?  Or... where I might find a cheap suitcase? I checked Kmart, Walmart & Target - and none of them had anything large enough.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2007)

I would wrap them in cardboard and wrap securely with packing tape. 

Actually...I would rent chairs when I got to my destination!


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

I think you could use a garment bag like the ones you would hang men's suits, etc.   It might the right size depending on the size of the chairs.  It should handle the bulk.

If that one doesn't work, go get a flat box like the kind you ship picture frames in.  If one isn't enough get two and tape them together in a stack.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Sep 10, 2007)

We are just going to stop by a walmart or kmart when we get there and buy some cheap chairs and umbrellas for the week, then just give them away when we leave. Much less hassle that way.


----------



## Janis (Sep 10, 2007)

It is less of a hassle to buy them on the island, but..... I love my beach chairs. They have a cup holder and a footrest and can be carried like a backpack. They are so very comfy!!

I usually don't like the chaise lounges because I find them uncomfortable. They are good for sleeping, but for reading, I like to have my feet in the sand!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 10, 2007)

With today's seemingly increasing restrictions on checked backage counts and weights, I strongly agree to just rent or buy them at your destination.

A friend who was born in NYC but has a lot a relatives in the Honduras went to visit a couple of years back and lugged an air conditioner down with him as a present, said it was a nightmare. On the drive from the Honduras airport to his relatives house, they passed a new Walmart that was having a big sale on air conditioners. He said he felt really stupid in front of the family.

So splurge $20 and leave them behind when you leave, you may be doing the next timeshare occupants a big favor through a random act of kindness.


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 10, 2007)

*buy there & leave there.*

I also buy at destination cheap and give away to some family.

This year I was suprised and happy to see some people had donated theirs to our timeshare.  So we just borrowed them.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 11, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> With today's seemingly increasing restrictions on checked backage counts and weights, I strongly agree to just rent or buy them at your destination.
> 
> A friend who was born in NYC but has a lot a relatives in the Honduras went to visit a couple of years back and lugged an air conditioner down with him as a present, said it was a nightmare. On the drive from the Honduras airport to his relatives house, they passed a new Walmart that was having a big sale on air conditioners. He said he felt really stupid in front of the family.
> 
> So splurge $20 and leave them behind when you leave, you may be doing the next timeshare occupants a big favor through a random act of kindness.


John, Do they sell them in the K-Mart? in STT??


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Pat,

Just went to www.kmart.com and entered 00501 as my zip code (for STT) and they have 4 models at $10 or less, 2 of which are currently in stock (they had other ones frrom $10 - $30 too.

The $10 Martha Stewart High Back folding beach chair looked good to me.

When the zipper on my large softsided rolling bag (huge - held all the snorkel gear plus lots of clothes - broke on the way to STT/STJ in 2004, I went to that Kmart and bought a huge rolling bag with handle for $59. It has since travelled the equivalent of circling the earth twice.

Also the cheapest place on STT to buy ingredients for "bug juice" as we call it.

Love that store... 

John


----------



## JudyH (Sep 11, 2007)

We found collapsing chairs in a bag that we like, and we put them in our large roller duffle bag.  Still no solution for the umbrella, and we buy or rent that.


----------



## davhu1 (Sep 11, 2007)

JudyH said:


> We found collapsing chairs in a bag that we like, and we put them in our large roller duffle bag.  Still no solution for the umbrella, and we buy or rent that.



We use collapsing chairs also.  We also use foldable beach sun shades (they go by other names: beach shelter, sun shelter, pop up shade...)


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 11, 2007)

*Beach Chairs in golf bag*

We can fit our beach chairs and snorkle stuff in our golf bags.A little heavier but it works.


----------



## Fisch (Sep 11, 2007)

Try:
http://www.luggagegiant.com/
I didn't look for the size you need.  However this company alsways has great deals. 

I use their other company, Hockey Giant, for all my hockey gear, so if they have what you need, I'd recommend them.

Al


----------



## Gerie (Sep 11, 2007)

Pat, 

I've had 2 collapsible "beach chair in a bag" for about 8 years now.  I bought them at K-Mart on Long Island for about $8, and they're still going strong. I bring a rolling duffle that fits them just fine and also carries all the snorkel gear, and just about everything else that isn't clothing.  

When on St. Thomas in August I visited the new Yacht Haven Grande.  There was a booth with YHG logo gear for sale.  They had a really really nice "beach chair in a bag" for $30.  It looked to be of quite good quality, and I almost considered buying one, but wouldn't be able to fit it in my luggage with the stuff I already had.  

By the way, Wikkid at YHG is pretty good for a casual kind of place.

When do you return to St. Thomas?

Gerie


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 12, 2007)

We check the collapsible chairs that have their own bag as luggage. I especially like mine, because it is short and so am I. They are still holding up OK.
Liz


----------



## JudyH (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me, I have a LLBean collapsing sun shade.......somewhere


----------

